# Small amp for a Fender American Standard Strat.



## Gary

I'm leaning towards this one.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender-G-DEC-3-Thirty-30W-1x10-Guitar-Combo-Amp-105797658-i1509960.gc


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I like it. not quite like my 2 marshals. But it does have some cool features.... And the price is sweet.....


----------



## Rawpower

That amp is pretty cool. The problem is I spend to much time on the computer. I play thru a tube amp and it sounds way different than a digital processor. Tubes just sounds more organic and natural. Don


----------



## Gary

What's difficult in my situation is, I have to play at a very low volume due to the thin walls here. Open to suggestions on something in the 5 watt range.


----------



## goodwood

orange mini


----------



## Gary

goodwood said:


> orange mini


I was thinking about that one, but the sound is so "Tinny". I think I found what I want. It has all the modeling capability's of much more expensive amps, all the preset downloads, recording ability, mixing etc, all for $100 and it won't get me evicted. Fender Mustang1.











And for the guitar, I'm leaning towards either the Gretsch G5120, or a Tele.


----------



## Rawpower

I would go with the Tele. I just like the sound they make. My dream amp is a Dr Z but man they are Expensive!


----------



## Gary

Rawpower said:


> I would go with the Tele. I just like the sound they make. My dream amp is a Dr Z but man they are Expensive!


Woow! Spensive!


----------



## MB

I have a Dr.Z. MAZ 18 NR and love it ... it's an awesome amp and has all the tone you'll ever want. IMHO: You can get more sound out of an 18 NR than any other Dr.Z amp made. They are pricy and do eat up tubes but ... You can't beat the sound. Don't let 18 watts full you ... They really do project sound well and when you pare up a tele, strat, Les Paul with one each sound amassing !!! Single 12", easy to move ... Remember " It's all about Tone "

Good Luck,

*MB*


----------



## Gary

Thanks for the input guys.

Placed my order last night. Fender Deluxe Roadhouse in artic white like my avatar, and a Mustang I.


----------



## Gary

Got it today.


----------



## Redstalker

Gary said:


> I'm leaning towards this one.
> 
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender-G-DEC-3-Thirty-30W-1x10-Guitar-Combo-Amp-105797658-i1509960.gc


G-Dec are cheap in price and high in volume and quality. Don't buy one until you talk to me because I can give you a bloody smashing deal on one. They come through every now and then in fact I just lost a bid about 3 weeks ago on about 50 of those little things.


----------

